# Suggested updates to the rules regarding signatures



## Destructobot (Aug 11, 2008)

Lately there seem to be a lot of users with very large sigs consisting of several images and lots of text. Quite often they fit within the 50KB specified in the forum rules, but it seems to me that they are not following the spirit of the rules, which seems to be "don't have a huge sig".

My suggestion is to keep the file size limits as they are, but to change the dimension limits to a maximum vertical size for the entire sig (as opposed to just the main graphic), and a maximum width for the widest image in the sig. That way people can have an average size main sig graphic and some text, a larger sig image and little or no text, or a lot of text and no images (or just very small ones).

I'm thinking around 135px for the total verticle limit, and 500 for the horizontal limit. Whatever sizes are chosen, it should be a strict limit, at least for the vertical size. This will give people a room to be creative, while still preventing huge sigs.


Referral links should be explicitly prohibited. They really bug me, and they seem to violate the rules about advertising, seeing as how they are not links to the member's own website or forum. I think giant text in sigs should be prohibited, but that's just my opinion. Sigs shouldn't distract people.


Regardless of whether or not any of these changes are made, the signature guidelines ought to be on the sig editing page as well as in the rules. That way everyone with a sig _has_ to see them.


Edit: In case it isn't clear, I don't think the rules should really be more strict that they are now, just more specific.


----------



## sfunk (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in 100% agreement with everything you've said, especially the referral links. The amount of time one must spend to get something worthwhile is probably better spent volunteering/working on a resume/getting a job/working at said job.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 13, 2008)

Whenever I see a massive sig I PM the member. I was always of the assumption that the size limits were for the entire sig, not just the main graphic. Hrm. I still make people remove them though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd agree on everything.....
Maybe I should remove some of my text in sig, but everything I link is useful, and I'm keeping it small..I don't think I'm in a violation of rules, but I might be wrong..

Anyway, Sinkhead hasn't PM me yet, so I guess I'm fine!


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

Why the staff has not assimilated these into the rules yet and taken action against offenders is beyond me.



			
				Destructobot said:
			
		

> Referral links should be explicitly prohibited. They really bug me, and they seem to violate the rules about advertising, seeing as how they are not links to the member's own website or forum. I think giant text in sigs should be prohibited, but that's just my opinion. Sigs shouldn't distract people.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 16, 2008)

I think we should be able to vote on these types of changes.  But our admins are not American and I don't know if they share the same beliefs in democracy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, there's always the option to turn off all signatures.


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 16, 2008)

If your signature makes one a 1 line post longer than the info on the left, it's too big.


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Anyways, there's always the option to turn off all signatures.


I was not aware this was an option.

The quality of my forum browsing has now increased dramatically.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 22, 2008)

Honestly I don't notice or mind any (relatively) big sigs. Really I think the signature rules are perfectly fine now, I mean you should see some other forums where there pretty much is no size limit and the sigs are bigger than the user's post combined with he post above it (not joking)
If it really bothers you that much you can turn signatures off completely.


----------



## alex (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't mind sigs, sometimes there's some funny quote or picture. And some cool ones too. And I like to help people out with referral links, so they can help me. And I'm not being selfish with mine, it's for my tourny.

And if my barrel roll is too big tell me, I'll shrink it. And sigs tell something about the person, what the like and all, and sometimes it feels really cramped. So much stuff. But siggy are part of a forum. I think though sigs should be allowed at least 600px width, most monitors are 1024 by 768, so it would fit.


----------



## Narin (Aug 22, 2008)

I could make it so signatures have a set size and if the signature exceeds that size, collaspse it to fir that size and add a scrollbar to it. This way people can still have their sigs the way they are now but larger ones get minimized a little bit.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 22, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I could make it so signatures have a set size and if the signature exceeds that size, collaspse it to fir that size and add a scrollbar to it. This way people can still have their sigs the way they are now but larger ones get minimized a little bit.


Sounds nice Narin.


----------



## alex (Aug 22, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I could make it so signatures have a set size and if the signature exceeds that size, collaspse it to fir that size and add a scrollbar to it. This way people can still have their sigs the way they are now but larger ones get minimized a little bit.


I've seen that before, from another forum. I liked the idea. Go Narin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But is it going to be the size it is now, like the limit? and the width? Just asking.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 22, 2008)

The thing that bugs me is when the graphics has a high file size because I have slow internet
And if it takes up about ½ of my browser's vertical space.

Everything else is pretty easy to ignore.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 22, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> ... change the dimension limits to a maximum vertical size for the entire sig and a maximum width for the widest image... I'm thinking around 135px for the total verticle limit, and 500 for the horizontal limit. Whatever sizes are chosen, it should be a strict limit, at least for the vertical size.... Referral links should be explicitly prohibited... I think giant text in sigs should be prohibited, but that's just my opinion. Regardless of whether or not any of these changes are made, the signature guidelines ought to be on the sig editing page as well as in the rules. That way everyone with a sig _has_ to see them.


Oh holy hell yes! I'm on 1024x768 and I'm sick of seeing signatures that take up half the height of my screen. Makes my scrolling finger cry. Dread to think what they look like on a netbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maximum vertical size is a brilliant solution. 135px* might be a little bit tight though, that's pretty much one image and one line of text which, don't get me wrong I'd be over the moon about but some people wouldn't. Enforced maximums is a good idea, most people know what "give or take a little bit" means but the people who don't really get on my nerves.

Referal links: waste of space. No-one clicks that shit anyway.

Sig rules on the change sig page: pure genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(* Edit: now I've actually gone off and looked at it, 135px isn't too bad tbh)


----------



## fischju (Aug 22, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> The thing that bugs me is when the graphics has a high file size because I have slow internet
> And if it takes up about ½ of my browser's vertical space.
> 
> Everything else is pretty easy to ignore.



And you have a sig almost 50% larger than the forum rules of 50kb


I would like to raise the cap to 100kb for sigs though, the active members only have to load them once and they will stay in cache, or they can just be disabled by people with slow internet


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 23, 2008)

psyfira said:
			
		

> Referal links: waste of space. No-one clicks that shit anyway



Yeeeah no. Linkiboy got over $500 worth of stuff from gaminglagoon almost entirely from referrals, almost all of which came from GBAtemp. I've gotten a bit from referrals as well, and this is the only place I have my link.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't mind referral links. Doesn't seem annoying.

Besides people can get legit free stuff by using them as intended. After all, the first Baten Kaitos was free for me that way.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 23, 2008)

Time to make my sig smaller...


----------



## Seyiji (Aug 23, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Referral links should be explicitly prohibited. They really bug me, and they seem to violate the rules about advertising, seeing as how they are not links to the member's own website or forum. I think giant text in sigs should be prohibited, but that's just my opinion. Sigs shouldn't distract people.


I freakin' hate referral links especially when members use a text size like 4 or larger to advertise them!

I'm all for cracking down on these schemes


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 11, 2008)

Lately there seem to be a lot of users with very large sigs consisting of several images and lots of text. Quite often they fit within the 50KB specified in the forum rules, but it seems to me that they are not following the spirit of the rules, which seems to be "don't have a huge sig".

My suggestion is to keep the file size limits as they are, but to change the dimension limits to a maximum vertical size for the entire sig (as opposed to just the main graphic), and a maximum width for the widest image in the sig. That way people can have an average size main sig graphic and some text, a larger sig image and little or no text, or a lot of text and no images (or just very small ones).

I'm thinking around 135px for the total verticle limit, and 500 for the horizontal limit. Whatever sizes are chosen, it should be a strict limit, at least for the vertical size. This will give people a room to be creative, while still preventing huge sigs.


Referral links should be explicitly prohibited. They really bug me, and they seem to violate the rules about advertising, seeing as how they are not links to the member's own website or forum. I think giant text in sigs should be prohibited, but that's just my opinion. Sigs shouldn't distract people.


Regardless of whether or not any of these changes are made, the signature guidelines ought to be on the sig editing page as well as in the rules. That way everyone with a sig _has_ to see them.


Edit: In case it isn't clear, I don't think the rules should really be more strict that they are now, just more specific.


----------



## asuri (Aug 23, 2008)

i like the referral ban.. most of the time people make threads/posts just to advertise their link


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 23, 2008)

i think it is good like it is and if someones sig is too large then pm them and remove it

and 1 more thing,is it possible to increase the size limit of the sig (just a question)


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Having a larger image file size would be nice. Then my sig logo could use more graphical detail.


----------



## Seyiji (Aug 23, 2008)

There is something else I have just noticed what is with the white space in some peoples sigs :\

ferrariman, asuri, VISHI SO FISHI and theclaw all have white space in their sigs whereas mine, fischju and Mewgia have none.

EDIT: Wait I just made this post and now there is white space in my sig could this be a forum bug?

EDIT2: Now there is no white space :\


----------



## fischju (Aug 23, 2008)

Seyiji said:
			
		

> There is something else I have just noticed what is with the white space in some peoples sigs :\
> 
> ferrariman, asuri, VISHI SO FISHI and theclaw all have white space in their sigs whereas mine, fischju and Mewgia have none.
> 
> EDIT: Wait I just made this post and now there is white space in my sig could this be a forum bug?



Sigs are automatically stretched to the side avatar/post count bar thing


----------



## Seyiji (Aug 23, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Sigs are automatically stretched to the side avatar/post count bar thing


I don't think we are talking about the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the case of VISHI SO FISHI:


----------



## enarky (Aug 23, 2008)

I Agree with everything said by Destructobot. The main issue for me are the referral links, though. I *hate* them, I think only people with a serious flaw in character would use such a thing and I think it makes people spam even more.

[EDIT]
Ahem, and, about the whitespace issue... I guess that's not coming from signatures, that's coming from a combination of the height of your avatar and the post length. Large avatar + short post = huge whitespace.

Just noticed that in my own post.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 23, 2008)

Look to the left of the whitespace.  That's why it's there.


----------



## fischju (Aug 23, 2008)

Seyiji said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, same thing


----------



## alex (Aug 23, 2008)

Why do you think referral links were invented, to put on forums. I actually like them, and I don't I just ignore it. I think I've signed up for some here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What annoys me is LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG... long sigs that take up the whole page.

I say use keep referrals, and take Narin's idea. A scrollbar.

Some referrals are used for good purposes. Like mine. >.> Tournament prizes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But keep referral links, please!



			
				PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Ummm does anyone mind my sig, I can't remember who it was, but they made reference to my sig's vertical height being almost the same as their massive sig. I think it's been a bit bigger than usual because I listed the prizes. Again, anyone care?


I don't see anything wrong with it. Mine longer... I dunno...


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 23, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> I Agree with everything said by Destructobot. The main issue for me are the referral links, though. I *hate* them, I think only people with a serious flaw in character would use such a thing and I think it makes people spam even more.


Uhh...what? Why do I have a serious character flaw because I put my referral links in my sig? Just because I am 14 and have no job but still want to make money doesn't mean that I am a terrible person.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> Why do you think referral links were invented, to put on forums. I actually like them, and I don't I just ignore it. I think I've signed up for some here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you kinda have a too long sig.......There are way too many stuff there...
And to say my opinion, kill referral banners, I don't mind text with referral if it's not too big (like Mewgia has, that's OK), but banners are freakin' annoying.....and they really bothers me..


----------



## enarky (Aug 23, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That "flaw" I'm referring to would be "Greed". Some people see that as a positive trait, I don't. You should be posting here to have fun, waste some time and help people, not to make money.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 24, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, your sig looks like something from a pop-up ad.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




User ignored.

Check out this guy's signature: 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=129254

Image is larger than max dimensions, file size is double than the max allowed size, plus he added a shitload of text at the bottom.  But no referral links.


----------



## Seyiji (Aug 24, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Yes, same thing


I see what you guys are talking about now sorry


----------



## Urza (Aug 26, 2008)

I am bumping this because referral links should be banned.


----------



## Seyiji (Aug 26, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I am bumping this because referral links should be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you kids get a paper route or something


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 26, 2008)

No referral links,  I don't want to see that shit. BUY WHAT YOU WANT, DON'T SPAM UP THE FOURMS.

jerks.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 26, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! What a sad, sad loser!

I think long sigs, and some refferal links be banned, stuff thats really selfish should be banned, but like Alex's FretFury thing on .tk


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

Aw, gotta removes quotes on my sig then


----------

